# Natural Shield



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, here is something I have been thinking about for a while, finally I made one. No more bandslaps for me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! That is a neat design!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sweet i allways wanted to make somthing like that but i havent going to try get me some birch


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey mate, you really make great things! I've seen your last slingshots and I think they've got a very strong personality. I like the shape, very creative, not easy and good finishing too. Well done really! Nice the panorama, in what kind of paradise do you live?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats an awesome piece of work


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hey mate, you really make great things! I've seen your last slingshots and I think they've got a very strong personality. I like the shape, very creative, not easy and good finishing too. Well done really! Nice the panorama, in what kind of paradise do you live?


Thanks Bob, I live in North of Norway. BTW I like your work too, the "Spaceship" is a really cool design!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy crap that is [email protected]


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Amazing .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Awesome, you are a teacher, "Hole"


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow. You should hae made the shield round and burned Smiley into it.


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

OH MY !
That is right up my street!... So great to see a fine sculpture like this...

Well done indeed

keith


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! My hands got tired just looking at that. Great piece of carving.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!! That ought to do the job!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

holy sh it! awesome


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a beaut. It's definitely one of my favourite slingshots.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Simply amazing. Great work!


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job of carving there. I've seen a few on ebay recently that had a similar hand guard front to them. But yours is much nicer looking.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

At a side glance that looks like it had a sword blade coming out of it at one point. I can see it now...


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I must admit that this one was tougher to make than I thought when I started. No powertools involved. I will band it up and try it out tomorrow.
Cheerio


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Cool!!! That is a great piece of work!! That's taking naturals to a whole new level!!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Norwegian Wood,

No more hand slaps!! Great !! You really found the solution







. This is a master piece. Saludos







.


----------

